# Other .NET Programming > Windows Presentation Foundation (WPF) & XAML forum >  How to bind linesements point to xml data in WPF

## truel

I have some data



```
<Array>
    <Element Value="30"/>
    <Element Value="50"/>
    <Element Value="10"/>
</Array>
```

Now I want to create a curve using this data. I think to use the LineSegments. But I can't understand how to bind the LineSegment Points to this data?

I mean, is there any syntax that helps to write instead of



```
<GeometryDrawing.Geometry>
  <PathGeometry>
    <PathFigure>
      <LineSegment Point="0,30"/>
      <LineSegment Point="20,50"/>
      <LineSegment Point="40,10"/>
    </PathFigure>
  </PathGeometry>
</GeometryDrawing.Geometry>
```

something like this:



```
<GeometryDrawing.Geometry>
  <PathGeometry>
    <PathFigure>
      <LineSegment Point={Binding ????}/>
    </PathFigure>
  </PathGeometry>
</GeometryDrawing.Geometry>
```

The main problem is how to bind the coordinates to point structure of a linesegment using binding.

Thanks in advance!

----------

